# A couple cool videos



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry if these have been posted before...they're fun to watch


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Pretty cool !!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yep those have been posted before but they are still really cool. There are a bunch of really cool snowblower videos on utube


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Really liked the first vid.


----------

